# Slaughter House HT REW Results



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

I decided to start over as i discovered that I had not loaded my calibration file for my sound meter. So here goes.

Polk 8" By itself in the North East corner
View attachment 9132


DCM 10" by itself firing into the South East corner
View attachment 9133


Here is the polk and the DCM together
View attachment 9134


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

And here is everything including the mains
I may need to re-calibrate my YPO on my receiver again and take another reading.
View attachment 9135


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

I calibrated YPO on the receiver and here is what I have now full system (subs+mains)
View attachment 9136


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

carls64 said:


> I calibrated YPO on the receiver and here is what I have now full system (subs+mains)
> View attachment 9136


Looks good to me ... :yes:

I'm sure you have a parametric equalizer on your receiver ... try increasing the frequency response for the sub (I think the lowest is 30Hz), increase that frequency a couple of db and see if that changes the response in the lows (30Hz-40Hz range, that's what I did with mine) :yes:


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Not sure I can do that, here is the manual for my receiver, page 90 and 91 is the area for the parametric EQ and the only thing i can do it seems is to lower the db on the LFE but I can adjust all but the sub on the EQ.

http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/Documents/YEC/AV_Receivers/Manual/RX-V663_U-1.pdf

You have to register to open these, goofs!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

carls64 said:


> Not sure I can do that, here is the manual for my receiver, page 90 and 91 is the area for the parametric EQ and the only thing i can do it seems is to lower the db on the LFE but I can adjust all but the sub on the EQ.


No problem ... I'm already registered (I own the RXV 2700 :bigsmile

You're right ... according to the manual: 



> Graphic equalizer GEQ
> Use this feature to match the tonal quality of the center,
> surround L/R and surround back L/R, and surround back
> speakers with that of the front L/R speakers. You can
> ...


On mine I can also adjust the sub frequencies ... but who knows, maybe you can (just follow the instruction on page 90 and see if you can adjust the sub too :yes:

EDIT:

This is what it says on my manual:



> 1 Press k / n / l / h to select Test Tone or the
> speaker you want to adjust.
> • Select “Test Tone” to choose whether turns on or
> off the test tone output when adjusting the tonal
> ...


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Already did, it does not list the SW as an option only the mains. :sob:


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Based on these readings would I greatly benefit from a BFD or should my money got toward a new SVS Sub or base traps/acoustical treatments?


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I vote for a newer better sub. No offense, but there's just not much to work with with those 2 small guys and I think you'd get the biggest improvement by getting a more powerful and extended sw.


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Ricci said:


> I vote for a newer better sub. No offense, but there's just not much to work with with those 2 small guys and I think you'd get the biggest improvement by getting a more powerful and extended sw.


Oh no offense taken for sure, I know they are pretty much junk LOL I got the Polk with a system, which I thought was going to go in my living room before I decided on the HT in the basement. But it was all I could afford after the project was mostly done. The DCM I have I got from a pawn shop locally for $100 because I felt the Polk wasn't going to do the job, Duh! But as it turns out the Polk seems to be the better sub :huh:

I am talking with the guys over at SVS and more than likely going to pull the trigger on either the PCi-20-39 or the 25-31 they said they can tune to 22hz the height of the sub I don;t think is going to cause me a problem its just the BIG box type I have no place to put it ;-)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

carls64 said:


> I am talking with the guys over at SVS and more than likely going to pull the trigger on either the PCi-20-39 or the 25-31 they said they can tune to 22hz the height of the sub I don;t think is going to cause me a problem its just the BIG box type I have no place to put it ;-)


:T

Don't forget that you still need some accoustic treatment (maybe not for the bass, but for the rest of the system) :yes: ... you can work on that later, first get the sub then the next step :bigsmile:


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

I know, I am risking a "confrontation" when the SVS shows up at the door. That kinda thing I am sure will not go un-noticed.:hide::hide:


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

HA! And I just found a NEW BFD 1124 for $60, Found a guy that bought one and discovered later that it was not what he needed and never used it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

carls64 said:


> HA! And I just found a NEW BFD 1124 for $60,...


You better grab it now before is gone ... remember "Better safe than sorry" :yes:



> I know, I am risking a "confrontation" when the SVS shows up at the door. That kinda thing I am sure will not go un-noticed.


Well ... remember that there was a raffle at the Shack and you were the winner of an SVS sub :bigsmile: 
(Good excuse, Don't you think??? :yes


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Hah! That's a good excuse. 

Either of those SVS's should be a huge step-up from the 2 other subs combined!


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

I picked up my BFD and this thing is brand new, all the packaging and manuals, even the company sticker ;-) now to figure out where to put it and read up on the docs here on how to use it ;-) for $60 and about $5 worth of gas, I could not turn it down. :yay:


----------

